# ABC off Steeping please help.



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

So I register yesterday to be part off this Forum and I never expected to get any replies I was very surprise for the quick response so let me push my luck today again. To make juice is actually very straight forward get recipe work out on juice calculator. Get scale mix everything and you are good to go. But the steeping is what I want to get right so this is what I am doing.
1. Mix recipe.
2.Put juice on my Jigsaw and let it shake for 20 seconds.(Actually works very well)
3. Put in safari chiller (its like a Coleman for fishing)
4. Next day smell juice and shake again.
5. This I do for about a week.
My confusion is about must I shake it but not to much. Do I need to smell it or just keep it close and only shake it. They talk about sunlight is no good for juice. Must I black out my bottles so it sees no light. I am mixing my juice in my garage and only light it sees is my fluorescent light in ceiling.


----------



## stevie g (27/11/16)

Don't black out bottles it will slow down steeping.


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Don't black out bottles it will slow down steeping.


They say put it in dark place that is wy I put in chiller. If I just keep it on my work bench in garage will that be fine. If you turn light off its dark anyway.


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

I never air the bottle once closed - to my mind that can lead to oxidation. No heat steeping for me either - I mix at 60VG/40PG and just shake it well after closing and put it in a dark cupboard. Thereafter just a gentle swirl daily, if I remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (27/11/16)

I'm with Andre. A good shake and then the tried and tested time method. I always use the same rules as potjie. Don't mess with it whilst it's cooking and leave the lid on. Time, patience and minimal intervention are the order of the day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

Glytch said:


> I'm with Andre. A good shake and then the tried and tested time method. I always use the same rules as potjie. Don't mess with it whilst it's cooking and leave the lid on. Time, patience and minimal intervention are the order of the day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ok will try that with new batch nice to have great advice just a key pad away


----------



## Dolfie (1/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Ok will try that with new batch nice to have great advice just a key pad away


I here there is talking about the death penalty on radio. I have the solution to stop crime. For serious offence's don't send them to jail send them to me, I have 2 recipes that is good for punishment, if someone must get live I will let him Vape my Mustard Milk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/16)

Glytch said:


> I always use the same rules as potjie. Don't mess with it whilst it's cooking and leave the lid on. Time, patience and minimal intervention are the order of the day.



Amen brother!


----------

